# Is Motor City any good?



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I am moving to Dubai in July and will be working in Media City - so would appreciate some local-knowledge help from you guys:


What is Motor City like as an area to live in?
Does anyone know anything about Sherlock House appartments?
Is it very far to travel to get to Media City?

Thanks in advance 

Simon


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Why do you want to live so far from work and everything else? You need to be looking at The Marina, Jumeirah Lake Towers and The Greens. Closer to work, nightlife, malls, beaches, metro etc etc.


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Do you mean Dubai studio city ?


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Am just exploring possibilities and have found a decent appartment for rent there. Is it miles away from everything then?


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Blue-eyes;520802 said:


> Do you mean Dubai studio city ?


Nope... Motor City


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Belgian Brit said:


> Am just exploring possibilities and have found a decent appartment for rent there. Is it miles away from everything then?


There are literally hundreds of decent apartments in the areas I mentioned, and yes, Motor City is miles from everything. Good size apartments for the money though.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

wandabug said:


> There are literally hundreds of decent apartments in the areas I mentioned, and yes, Motor City is miles from everything. Good size apartments for the money though.


Thanks for your insight, much appreciated


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You don't want to be taking on the drive to Media City from Motorcity in the morning. It's only about 20km, but it is via the busy side of traffic. I work in Studio city(right next to motorcity) and the drive in the morning is pleasant, but not so much for the other side of the road. 

Having looked at apartments recently. JLT has very nice apartments available. Tecom has a lot of them as well, but not as developed, you can find good deals if you are on a budget though. The Marina is an obvious place to look as it is the closest to Media city.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

bubble_boy said:


> You don't want to be taking on the drive to Media City from Motorcity in the morning. It's only about 20km, but it is via the busy side of traffic. I work in Studio city(right next to motorcity) and the drive in the morning is pleasant, but not so much for the other side of the road.
> 
> Having looked at apartments recently. JLT has very nice apartments available. Tecom has a lot of them as well, but not as developed, you can find good deals if you are on a budget though. The Marina is an obvious place to look as it is the closest to Media city.


Thanks - amazing how easy things can appear to be on a map, so I'm glad I asked the question - always good to get input from those that know


----------

